
Free drag and drop email templates builder - antonreshetov
https://mysigmail.com/card/
======
antonreshetov
Hi folks! MySigMail Card developer there

MySigMail Card is a free drag & drop builder helps you create email templates
intuitively and very quickly. No need to register or create an account.

Features:

\- 50+ pre-designed components in categories: Menu, Header, Content, Feature,
Call to action, E-Commerce, Footer \- Content editing in components \-
Uploading external images \- Live preview \- Project management \- Support
email clients: the templates have been tested to render across major email
clients, with support on popular web, desktop and mobile platform \- Export
the ready-made, compatible with any ESP, email template

Stack:

\- Vue \- Vuex \- IndexedDB

It's free!

I'd be happy to get any feedback

